# EOI Selection



## mamoun1982 (Apr 14, 2011)

anyone knows whether it was EOI draw today?? or they don't do it while having Easter holiday:confused2::confused2:


----------



## rif (Dec 11, 2009)

hi Mamoum,

according to this link: 2011 selections and New Zealand Residence Programme Fact Sheets - New Zealand Immigration Service

There was a selection on 20th April. 

Good Luck


----------

